# Buying car parking space from Liam Carroll's Danninger



## kelly123 (17 Jan 2010)

I wish to buy one of the 2 last available car park spaces in my apartment complex but the development was built by Liam Carroll so the spaces are now owned by NAMA.
How do I purchase the space now?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: Buying asset from NAMA*

I don't think that NAMA owns any property? 

A receiver or liquidator has been appointed to some of the companies owned by Liam Carroll. You should contact the receiver. 

Alternatively, the management company should know.


----------



## Carolina (19 Jan 2010)

*Re: Buying asset from NAMA*

Contact the liquidator, Declan Taite at Farrell Grant Sparks.


----------



## kelly123 (21 Jan 2010)

*Re: Buying asset from NAMA*

THanks for the replies. The property was built by Danninger. My management co. says they can't do anything as Danninger is practically non-existant as a company anymore. They tell me they've e-mailed their Danninger contact and heard nothing back. I have tried contacting Danninger myself but the number I was given keeps going to voice mail. I also contacted Farrell Grant Sparks who told me Danninger was not in liquidation and I should have no problem buying the space from them!
Should it be this difficult? I think not.....


----------



## Carolina (21 Jan 2010)

*Re: Buying asset from NAMA*

Danninger is in receivership. The receiver is Billy O'Riordan of PricewaterhouseCoopers.

http://www.independent.ie/business/...irm-gets-green-light-for-offices-1955958.html


----------



## kelly123 (21 Jan 2010)

*Re: Buying asset from NAMA*

Thanks Carolina,
just spoke with someone at his office who said they (the liquidators) don't yet know what exactly thay have full ownership of and therefore can't sell me anything at this time. He said it will be a long time before they do so if I need a space asap I'll need to look elsewhere but that they'll keep my name on file and contact me if they can sell me a space at a later time. It seems like I am at a dead end.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Jan 2010)

*Re: Buying asset from NAMA*

Ask can you rent the space from them. 

Brendan


----------



## Towger (21 Jan 2010)

Of better still, just use the space and do a PK on it!


----------



## lion_bar (21 Jan 2010)

If you could buy it would you pay the long term economic value?


----------



## onq (1 Feb 2010)

One course of action might be to write to them saying you intend to use the space and willlodge a monthly amount to an account in earnest of your good faith to show that you intend to pay for the space and inform them of your action.

Say you are only doing this to have a foot in the door and not to acquire legal rights - if they own it and they know it, you'll find out pretty quickly.

The payments mentioned above do not constitute evidence of holding a lease in the absence of formal signed documentation, merely that you are sincere and not trying to squat.

Actually using the space without a lease is a form of traspass I think, so you may be on very shaky ground here, but informing them and paying the money to the account shows you had no malicious intent on your part.

This is why I think the best course here would be to state your intention, but not actually act and wait for a reply.

As in all things advised on AAM, get professional advice before you act in RL.

ONQ.


----------



## dodular (23 Feb 2010)

This maybe a silly question but I thought car park spaces couldn't be sold separately from apartments? (ie. they are sold as 'units') Is this the case?


----------



## Carolina (24 Feb 2010)

In some apartment blocks, the spaces can only be sold to people who own the apartments. In other blocks, they can be sold on the open market.


----------

